# How to repair RCA cable



## mckam826

Hello everyone,
  I broke the RCA cable on my Swan M10 speakers. Any tips on how to fix this (or get someone to fix it) would be greatly appreciated.
   
  Pictures are below.


----------



## xxhaxx

just reterminate the plug


----------



## tim3320070

ummm.....http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021814&p_id=5346&seq=1&format=2


----------



## mckam826

My issue is that the other end of the cable goes into the speaker, so I can't just get another RCA cable to swap out.
   
  Retermination sounds like what I would have to do. How difficult is doing that? [as I have no soldering experience at all.]


----------



## scootermafia

Cut off the plug then strip the wires going up to the plug to figure out which one is the outer contact (negative).  The tip of that RCA is broken off but that's the positive contact.  Then just put the new plug on in the same way, connecting the wire you've identified as the negative wire to the outer contact, and the positive wire to the RCA plug tip contact.


----------



## mckam826

It looks like there are a couple of different kinds of RCA plugs, depending on the thickness of the wire. What kind of connector would I need given my speaker wires?
   
  Would a solderless option work? (They look like they have a screw that can be screwed down to make a connection).


----------



## scootermafia

Really any RCA will do the job, the wires look very small, so you don't need an RCA that can accomodate huge wires.


----------

